# Problem mit dem de-Keyboard-Layout ("Tote Tasten")

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich würde gern im X-Server das deadkeys-Layout der Tastatur verwenden, damit ich so Sachen wie "é" direkt eingeben kann. In meiner xorg.conf steht folgendes:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection
```

An sich müßte das doch schon so gehen, oder? Weil "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" hab ich ja nicht gesetzt ... Auf der Konsole hab ich de-latin1 eingestellt, und es funktioniert genau so, wie ich's haben will (also daß z.B. nach dem Drücken der ^-Taste aufs drücken einer weiteren Taste gewartet wird, bevor ein Buchstabe kommt).

Komischerweise kann ich im Firefox die ganzen Sonderzeichen é è ê, etc. einfach so eingeben wie auf der Konsole ... in den ganzen KDE-Programmen erhalte ich da nur ` und ^. OpenOffice verweigert sogar das.

Weiß jemand Rat?Last edited by l3u on Tue Mar 08, 2005 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c07

Das ist wohl ein Bug in KDE bzw. OO. Auf bugs.kde.org hab ich bei oberflächlicher Suche einige gefunden, die aber alle alt und angeblich gefixt sind. Kommt scheinbar immer wieder. Das grundsätzliche Problem siehst du, wenn du derartige Kombinationen in xev eintippst.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab nochmal ein bißchen rumprobiert ... beim KDE-Anmeldebildschirm klappt die Eingabe von Buchstben mit Aktenten noch einwandfrei, wie auf der Konsole. Aber wenn ich mich dann als user anmelde, und auf meinem Desktop bin, dann geht's nicht mehr ... müßte doch dann an irgendeiner KDE-internen Einstellung in meinem Profil liegen, oder?

Bei einer reinen X-Session bekomm ich zwar die Akzente, nicht aber auf einem Buchstaben. Das Euro-Symbol gibt's auch nicht ... Dieser Anmeldebildschirm ist doch aber auch schon KDE, oder?! Also wenn man kdm benutzt natürlich.

----------

## c07

Sowas darf nicht an irgendwelchen Einstellungen in KDE liegen. Dafür ist allein X zuständig. Akzeptabel wär es nur, wenn du KDE so konfiguriert hast, dass es selber die XKB-Einstellungen steuert (und da eben keine deadkeys hat), aber dann müsste es auch auf Firefox wirken. Mindestens nach einem 

```
setxkbmap de basic
```

 müssten die deadkeys funktionieren (tun sie aber nicht).

----------

## l3u

Nein, tun sie wirklich nicht ... ich verstehe aber trotzdem nicht, warum es beim Anmeldebildschirm geht und bei Firefox (bei Thunderbird übrigens auch!), sonst aber nirgends. Sieht wirklich ziemlich nach nem Bug aus. Bei meiner alten SuSE-Installation mit KDE 3.1 hat das noch (?) alles einwandfrei funktioniert ... komisch eigentlich.

Aber wenn ich ne reine X-Session starte, dann liegt ja eigentlichnzwischen dem X-Server und dem, was ich sehe, keine weitere "Instanz" mehr ... da wundert's mich dann auch, warum es da überhaupt nicht geht ...

----------

## phixom

Hast du evtl mal im Kontrollcenter unter Angeschlossene Regional-> Tastaturlayout geschaut, ob dort evtl eine andere Keyboardvariante/layout gesetzt wird, bzw. das Häkchen bei Tastenlayouts aktivieren gesetzt ist? Wenn ja, mal ausschalten, wenn nein evtl. mal einschalten und dort nochmal das Layout wählen.

Vieleleicht hilft's ja.

phixom

----------

## l3u

Die Sache mit den Tastaturlayouts hab ich schon ausprobiert. Ich hab da auch alle Möglichkeiten durchprobiert - hat aber leider nichts an dem Problem gelöst ...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Bei mir sieht es so aus:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver       "kbd"

        Identifier   "Keyboard0"

        Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

        Option       "XkbKeyCodes" "xfree86"

        Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

        #Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"    <--- einfach weg

EndSection

```

----------

## l3u

Die Option "nodeadkeys" hab ich ja gar nicht gesetzt! (s.o), aber die Konfiguration ist eine andere als bei mir. Ich werd das einfach mal ausprobieren! Ich hab mir das jetzt auch mal an meinem anderen Computer angeschaut (beide komplett verschieden und jeder mit einer extra Gentoo-Installation). Da tritt aber genau das selbe Problem auf: Beim Anmeldebildschirm und innerhalb von Firefox und Thunderbird gehen die titen Tasten, aber sonst nirgends. Bei meiner Debian-Installation mit der selben Version von KDE tritt das Problem nicht auf. Dürfte also nicht an KDE liegen ... mal schauen, ob ich das irgendwie mit der xorg.conf hinbekomm.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's jetzt mal mit den Einstellungen von pablo_supertux versucht, es ändert aber nichts. Auch bei den Einstellungen von Debian tritt das selbe Problem auf. Die waren:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection
```

Es ist immer das selbe: Im XTerm, beim Anmeldebildschirm und im Fx bzw. TB funktionieren die toten Tasten. In allen KDE-Programmen und OpenOffice nicht. Das muß doch eigentlich ein Fehler im KDE-ebuild sein, oder?!

----------

## pablo_supertux

Probiere doch mal mit einem anderem Window Manager. Ich benutze Fluxbox und bei mir gehen alle tote Tasten.

----------

## l3u

Einen anderen WM zu benutzen wird aber das Problem nicht lösen ... und ich hätte schon gern weiterhin KDE!

----------

## l3u

Ich hab den Bug mal im Gentoo-Bugzilla eingetragen. Da da nur einer geantwortet hat, bei dem der Fehler allerdings nicht auftritt, hab ich das Problem auch nochmal ins Desktop-Envirnonments-Forum geschrieben. Aber da scheint sich keiner so richtig dafür zu interessieren ...

Hat keiner eine Idee? Bzw. hab ihr das selbe Problem? Oder bin ich der einzige, bei dem das so ist?!

----------

## c07

Doch, ich kann das schon reproduzieren, aber es intressiert mich nicht sonderlich, weil ich lieber nodeadkeys mag. Ich hab trotzdem noch kurz rumprobiert und festgestellt, dass es mit UTF-8 nicht auftritt. Nach einem

```
export LANG=de_DE.utf8

setxkbmap de basic

konsole&
```

 spinnt die alte Konsole total, aber die neue funktioniert.

Für den Bug ist Gentoo wohl der falsche Ort, weil das ziemlich sicher ein Problem in KDE selber ist. Wenn du Obiges reproduzieren kannst (möglichst in KDE 3.4) und einen entsprechenden Bug auf bugs.kde.org aufmachst, intressiert sich vielleicht sogar wer dafür (die Reaktion auf Bugs ist bei den KDE-Leuten normalerweise eher mäßig).

----------

## l3u

Wenn ich das mache, was du oben schreibst, dann geht die alte Konsole immernoch genauso wie vorher, in der neuen kann ich dann aber fehlerfrei die toten Tasten einsetzen. Wunderbar :-) Ich hatte auch schon vermutet, daß das ganze ein KDE-Bug sein müßte, weil's ja mit Gnome-Anwendungen von vornherein keine Probleme gegeben hat. Da ich dann aber mal Debian ausprobiert habe, wo es mit der selben Version von KDE keine Probleme gegeben hat, hab ich mir gedacht, daß das evtl. an dem ebuild liegen könnte.

Ich hab jetzt mal die LANG-Definition in die /etc/profile reingeschrieben, und sowohl die Konsole als auch KDE machen keine Probleme (mehr) mit den Akzenttasten. Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen aufs System? Bzw. muß ich irgendwas beachten/machen/anpassen?

EDIT:

Scheint doch irgendwie nicht so reibungslos zu klappen mit dem UTF-Charset ... z.B. schaut partimage in der KDE-Konsole so aus:

```
           ┌──────────────────┤ Partition aus Image Datei rcksichern ├───────────────────┐

           │ Rcksichern der Partition:......../dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part6     │

           │ Gr�e der  Rcksicherungn:.........2,91 GiB = 3125574144 Bytes       ┐       │

           │ Aktuelle Image Datei:............./mnt/cdrecorder/suse.partimage.000        │

           │ Dateisystem:......................reiserfs-3.6                    │          │

           │ Kompressionsmodus:................gzip                            │          │
```

Auf der tty hingegen ohne Probleme ... liegt das dann jetzt am Programm oder auch an KDE?

nochmal EDIT:

Nach weiterem Rumprobieren hab ich rausgefunden, daß man einfach die LANG-Variable nur auf "de_DE" setzen muß. Das war's. Alle Umlaute, Akzenttasten, etc. da - auch das Euro-Symbol. Auf der Konsole, in KDE, mit allen Programmen gibt's dann keine Probleme mehr. Auch, wenn ich auf die Idee wahrscheinlich nicht gekommen wäre - das Problem ist jedenfalls gelöst :-)

----------

